# noisy!



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a fleece liner just a piece of fleece that i cut to fit the cage, and my jellybean loves going inder it in the middle of the night and scratching away at the bottom of the cage. I keep her in my room and I cant keep getting woken up at 3am lol any ideas? do other hedgehogs do this too?


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

My guy doesn't care about anything in his cage but his wheel, so he doesn't try to burrow under his liners at all. Does she have a wheel in her cage to keep her busy? If she does and is still going under the liners then there are loads of threads on here with suggestions on how to keep them from getting under there. Some put tiles to weigh the liner down, others try velcro. If you do a search on "liners" there are loads of threads with suggestions.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My Quigley loves to "dig" at the bottom of his cage too. I haven't bothered stopping him from going under the liner because it doesn't concern me that much. I know a lot of people use trays or areas of the cage with bedding (dust free paper based bedding - carefresh ultra or yesterday's are common) so that instead of digging the bottom of the cage your hedgehog will probably dig in the box. I'm not sure how much quieter it would be but I would think it would be quieter than her scratching on plastic.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes she does have a wheel and she is on that every night, but she just loves to dig and explore, sometimes putting a shirt in will help because she can rummage through that and get herself all tangled up and explore.. but she always reverts back to 'digging' at the bottom of the cage

I think I will definately try weighing down the sides or something

thanks!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My Wicca does this.
She has a 2 story "condo" downstairs is her food and water dishes and her wheel.
Up stairs is a few toys and liner. she quit sleeping in her house so I took it out to give her more room. She sleeps under her liner in the upstairs. and she too starts digging at the plastic bottom early in the morning.

I even layered liners in her up stairs and tried to tuck the bottom one in so she would have one under her and then one over her. but she still finds a way to get under the bottom liner.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe how cute, they're such determined little things. Well my turbo was a digger until last week I got some fleece and cut it up into strips put it into a little tissue box with a hole big enough for him to get in and he actually does use it for digging now, he was originally digging his snuggle sack and ended up covered in fleece bits so this has definately worked. He sometimes sleeps in there aswel. I'd give it a try


----------

